# Entropy Racing EVSR Racer



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I've long thought that an electric version of a Spec Racer Ford would be a perfect club racer, and now it appears someone has done something very similar.

http://evsr.net/ 

http://gas2.org/2014/06/12/meet-evsr-electric-vehicle-sports-racer/

http://green.autoblog.com/2014/06/10/entropy-racings-evsr-start-boom-in-electric-racing-video/

Their Youtube channel has a bunch of video footage up:

https://www.youtube.com/user/ElectrifyingRacing/videos


Motor appears to be some sort of HPEVS variant from the pictures:


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks like they were 6th overall in the Mount Washington Hill Climb.


----------



## Paul Scearce (Aug 23, 2014)

These guys are just three miles from where I live. I knew about their race car rentals, but I only found out about their EV race cars when I found this post in a search a few weeks ago. I've stopped by a couple of times since then to see if I could find out more about the electric racers.

They have built two EV sports racers so far, and are working on a third. Ultimately, they would like to build a fleet and host a racing series. For now they are racking up track time, demonstrating that the EV racers can hold their own against gas burning cars, and looking for sponsors.


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

I saw these two at Mt. Washington yesterday. They are well-done professional race cars that look like they're a blast to drive.


----------

